# Black water, virtually no light plant option?



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Setting up a dark water Amazon themed tank for Pearl gourami and tetras.

Are there any plants other than the usual that will grow w/ basically no light? I only plan on using filtered light from a window on this set up.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

I see a ton of blackwater biotopes that don't use plants at all, mainly driftwood and leaf litter. Here is an example:

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show38.html

I'm sure if you're set on plants something like Java moss would be the way to go though.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Totally use some of Amano's photographs when making this tank!
http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/amazon/underwater.html


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Java Fern and Anubias would be really cool! I think mot of them are from Asia/Southeast Asia so it would also kinda go along with the biotope.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the orange looks in most blackwater tanks. Although all my tanks are planted, I may use fake in this one. I like the idea of using orange colored plants w/ some rust colored. I don't think real plants that color will grow w/out light.

I will have real salvina for the top, as that will have natural light daily.

I have 2 pieces of driftwood I'll use.

What I'd like to know is how to get that wood coming up out of sand look. 
Wood floats. Do I tie it down to rocks and bury them?


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

I have done several blackwater tanks for my apistos and in general mosses and floaters are your only real options. with more light you could look at echinodorus species and perhaps a lily in a larger tank


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I figured, that's why I'm thinking silk plants.

It's a 40g breeder tank.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

This isn't met to be rude, but it's not really a biotope if you are taking elements from other places. 

I personally think it would look alot better completely natural looking (I.e leaf litter) then adding things out of place if you were trying to recreate. Or make it a little less dark and use plants specifically from the area you are trying to recreate.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> This isn't met to be rude, but it's not really a biotope if you are taking elements from other places.
> 
> I personally think it would look alot better completely natural looking (I.e leaf litter) then adding things out of place if you were trying to recreate. Or make it a little less dark and use plants specifically from the area you are trying to recreate.


Then call it a black water fish tank.

It's my tank and I have to look at it daily. I've seen tanks with orange plants and it looks cool. 

I don't think the fish care. As long as they have something to feel safe in and can hide.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

psalm18.2 said:


> I have 2 pieces of driftwood I'll use.
> 
> What I'd like to know is how to get that wood coming up out of sand look.
> Wood floats. Do I tie it down to rocks and bury them?


Boil it... it will become waterlogged. I use a huge stockpot for boiling my cholla and driftwood. :icon_wink


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

i have an amazon biotope setup as well. my water is an attempt at blackwater. its tea colored. if you want to see what it looks like, i have picture sin my signature in tank journal. most of the plants i have come from the amazon region except for 2 of them. my tank is considered low light and my plants are doing well. not explosive growth but still very good growth for what i provided


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

Bahugo said:


> This isn't met to be rude, but it's not really a biotope if you are taking elements from other places.
> 
> I personally think it would look alot better completely natural looking (I.e leaf litter) then adding things out of place if you were trying to recreate. Or make it a little less dark and use plants specifically from the area you are trying to recreate.


Your definition of a biotope =/= the real definition of a biotope.

A biotope is just an area where different species of life can live together in harmony. 

He is making a "black water" biotope, it doesn't matter if the plants are from America, Asia or the moon, as long as they coexist and fill out the different ecological niche's that the habitat provides for them.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

tobystanton said:


> Your definition of a biotope =/= the real definition of a biotope.
> 
> A biotope is just an area where different species of life can live together in harmony.
> 
> He is making a "black water" biotope, it doesn't matter if the plants are from America, Asia or the moon, as long as they coexist and fill out the different ecological niche's that the habitat provides for them.


Read the original post. 
"dark water* Amazon *themed tank"

And 
"
A biotope aquaria is an aquarium that is set-up to simulate a natural habitat. The fish, plants, water chemistry, and furnishings are similar to those _that can be found in a *specific* natural setting._"
Here is the source and a good reference for people trying to do biotopes http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope.htm


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Read the original post.
> "dark water* Amazon *themed tank"
> 
> And
> ...


The Amazon is full of various plants and bio-types. The Amazon river alone has various habitats based on which section your on.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

So I'm being held up by a stand. Hoping to have this weekend.


----------

